# Problem mit Drucker wegen Betriebssystem



## c4dazubi08 (24. August 2010)

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen Pc mit dem Betriebssystem Windows 7 gekauft und wollte nun meinen alten Drucker mit diesem Pc nutzen, doch ich habe nur CDs für windows XP und Vista, da Windows 7 beim Kauf des Druckers gar nicht auf dem Markt war. So und deshalb lässt sich nichts installieren und ich stehe praktisch ohne Drucker da... nun wollte ich euch um Hilfe bitten und frage euch: Was kann ich tun um den Drucker zu nutzen ohne das Betriebssystem zu wechseln?


----------



## Erik (24. August 2010)

Such mal nach Windows 7 Treibern für deinen Drucker im Internet. Vielleicht gibt es welche.

Gruß
Erik


----------



## c4dazubi08 (25. August 2010)

uj, hätt nicht gedacht, dass das so einfach ist. Danke!


----------

